
Why I hate your Single Page App - jimmcslim
https://medium.com/@stilkov/why-i-hate-your-single-page-app-f08bb4ff9134#.uwyldkird
======
emsy
If breaking browser features means I don't have to install Flash or Java to
run the _application_ then please break as many goddamn browser features as
you want.

